# Tabellen mit wechselndem Hintergrund



## ManuSchu (10. November 2003)

Hi....

ich habe vor meine HP in einer Tabelle zu erstellen und ein Tabellenzeile mit einer Hintergrundgrafik, die sich beim aktuallisieren der Seite automatisch ändern soll, zu versehen....

ich hab schon das ganz NET durschucht und einige Script`s gefunden....

hier mal ein Beispiel: (steht im <HEAD>)

<script language="Javascript"> 
function setBG() { 
bg = new Array("bg1.jpg", "bg2.jpg", "bg3.jpg"); 
x = Math.round(Math.random()*2); 
document.body.background = bg[x]; 
} 
</script>  

soweit so gut.....dies funktioniert momentan aber nur im HAUPT_Hintergrund, nur wie bette ich den Verweis des Script in den Tabellen(hintergrund) ein

*so könnte es aussehen:*

<head>
<script language="Javascript"> 
function setBG() { 
bg = new Array("bg1.jpg", "bg2.jpg", "bg3.jpg"); 
x = Math.round(Math.random()*2); 
document.body.background = bg[x]; 
} </script>   
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<table width="450" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" background="Script ?  " height="50">
<tr>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>
<p></p>
</body>


ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf....

ManuSchu


----------



## Razorhawk (10. November 2003)

ganz einfach, aber erstmal nochmal den alten code


```
<script language="Javascript"> 
function setBG() { 
bg = new Array("bg1.jpg", "bg2.jpg", "bg3.jpg"); 
x = Math.round(Math.random()*2); 
document.body.background = bg[x]; 
} 
</script>
```


diese zeile:

document.body.background = bg[x]; 

sagt javascript, dass er die eigenschaft des body verändern soll... in dem Falle den Background.

Und diese Zeile muss lesiglich geändert werden und zwar so, dass du die eigenschaft der tabelle oder Spalte änderst. Das sieht dann so aus:




```
document.getElementsByTagName('table')[0].background = bg[x];
```

problem wäre nur eines! du musst die nummer der  Table mit angeben!

wenn es die erste tabelle in der seite ist dann 0
2. ist 1
3. ist 2 usw.


----------



## ManuSchu (10. November 2003)

wow...danke...ich werd das erst einmal versuchen....

ich habe eine tabelle...es soll aber nur eine zeile bzw. ein Tabbelenfeld mit diesem script befohlen werden sein background zu ändern...

du hast mir angegeben ('table') [0]  für die komplette Tabelle? 

kann man auch direkt bestimmte Zeile mit der dazugehörigen Spalte ansprechen

wäre nett wenn du oder jemand anders mir das noch verraten könnte...

aber ich bin schon mal über die erste lösung sehr erfreut!

Danke

ManuSchu


----------



## Razorhawk (10. November 2003)

ganz einfach du gibst den HTML-Tag in den anführungzeichen an den du ansprechen willst, in deinem Falle TD und dahinter in den eckigen klammern den Index (nummer) des TDs!


----------



## ManuSchu (10. November 2003)

so evtl..

<TD="setBG()"></TD> 

oder so...?

<TD [0]></TD> 


mfg


----------

